# Husband Beater?



## SDfish13 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hello C-F,

First time poster but long time lurker. My question, Is it normal for female cichlids to beat up on males? The species I speak of are strawberry cichlids, I have two females and one male the bully is the biggest female. I got all three at the same time 4-5 months ago and this has been going on for a few weeks now. Or am I wrong do I have two males and one female? (As soon as I find out how to post pics I will)

Thanks for reading, SD :fish:


----------



## SDfish13 (Apr 10, 2014)

So I was wrong all along... I have two males and one female based on looking at the genital papilla. obviously the dude at my LFS is clueless because he assured they were two females... thanks for waisting your time reading this

SD :fish:


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Well, at least you figured it out! If you want to breed these guys, maybe just go back and buy as many females as they will let go without a male. Two males should not be an issue, but you need a bunch of females to go with them.


----------



## SDfish13 (Apr 10, 2014)

after looking at all 3 of the fish's genital papilla... I have no idea what they are so I am as clueless. I feel bad for the fish and don't know what to do...


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Buying 3 peacocks is not a very good idea, as by now you have found out for yourself. I feel with you, because I am totally useless at sexing fish - unless I observe them laying eggs, at which time the issue becomes pretty obvious 

That's why I like to start with 6-8 juveniles and let things take their course.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I think at this point you need to remove the aggressor or the bullied fish to prevent a death or stress related illness.


----------



## SDfish13 (Apr 10, 2014)

I did remove the aggressive fish. Then the smaller of the 3 instantly got aggressive with the bullied fish, witch led me to believe I had two males. These aren't the only cichlids I have in the tank... I also have 3 OB cichlids, a Bluegill and a huge angel fish that I have had for almost 5 years(my first fish, I don't have the heart to part with). for now. I am eventually going to crowd the 75g tank with 4 maybe 5 different species. I am trying to keep it one male to two females. Would it be better to get rid of all the cichlids and start over by buying all of them and introducing them to the tank at once rather then 3 now and 3 later? Thanks for your replies


----------

